# Another Craftsman Chute Swap? 486.248463



## DCS (Dec 3, 2019)

I bought a GT5000 + 46" Snow Thrower in 2005. 

917.276351 + 486.248463

It has moved a mountain of snow in 14 years. 

Every year I pry open the grease seals on all the idlers / pulleys and pack in some fresh grease, and do the same for the auger shaft bearing.

The plastic chute and chute adapter developed cracks and splits years ago, but they clung to life and kept moving snow.

The auger final drive catastrophically failed 2 years ago. Those parts cost me $200, but otherwise the machine is performing well. 

***

Today, my chute popped off. Showered me with snow. It was funny, but no one saw it, so you'll have to take my word for it.

The plastic chute adapter has a molded flange. The plastic chute is clamped to the adaptor flange with three keepers.

About 60° of the flange broke off. Now the keepers miss the flange during redirection, and the chute pops off.

The new adaptor is $50, part #731-1696b.

Before I buy this plastic part, I wonder if this community has discovered "other solutions", such as:
1 - different brand but same part for less money, or
2 - different replacement part, but works great for less money, or
3 - a stronger conversion (old metal parts?)

There's no snow in the forecast for the next week or so, so I have a few days to make a good decision.

If you had this blower and the plastic chute adapter finally failed and your chute was also cracked and clinging to life, would you buy an oem-type replacement chute adapter, or do something totally different?

Thanks!

Dave
Eastern Oregon
Moving five feet of snow every year from 10,000 sq ft of driveway.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I would probably fab one up in metal and surprise your blower with it.


----------

